# Dover



## Canalsman

I'm off to France tomorrow so I thought I'd spend the night in Dover.

Unfortunately the POI on the Esplanade is no longer available. The road is closed and the area is being redeveloped.

I am spending the night in Hythe instead. Not scenic but peaceful enough. There's a chippy round the corner and a Sainsbury's too.


----------



## Pauljenny

We have been known to park up by the MOD. ranges, across the road from Hythe miniature railway station.
Ps.

Bon voyage.


----------



## carol

POI Admin said:


> I'm off to France tomorrow so I thought I'd spend the night in Dover.
> 
> Unfortunately the POI on the Esplanade is no longer available. The road is closed and the area is being redeveloped.
> 
> I am spending the night in Hythe instead. Not scenic but peaceful enough. There's a chippy round the corner and a Sainsbury's too.



There's a ********* pub about 10 minutes away called the Plough and Farrow. Really friendly and no pressure to eat or drink.


----------



## Deleted user 48797

POI Admin said:


> I'm off to France tomorrow so I thought I'd spend the night in Dover.
> 
> Unfortunately the POI on the Esplanade is no longer available. The road is closed and the area is being redeveloped.
> 
> I am spending the night in Hythe instead. Not scenic but peaceful enough. There's a chippy round the corner and a Sainsbury's too.



Thanks for this Chris we also planned to stop at the marina next week, perhaps we'll try Hythe instead.


----------



## carol

POI Admin said:


> I'm off to France tomorrow so I thought I'd spend the night in Dover.
> 
> Unfortunately the POI on the Esplanade is no longer available. The road is closed and the area is being redeveloped.
> 
> I am spending the night in Hythe instead. Not scenic but peaceful enough. There's a chippy round the corner and a Sainsbury's too.



Btw, have a good journey. No Spain and Portugal this year I believe? Will be interesting to hear what the weather's like.


----------



## Canalsman

Thanks Carol 

I have to say I prefer France. This will be my fourth Winter trip and I have found the weather in the south to be warm and very pleasant ...


----------



## Deleted user 48797

carol said:


> There's a ********* pub about 10 minutes away called the Plough and Farrow. Really friendly and no pressure to eat or drink.



I looked this up and the Plough is a hotel restaurant and the Plough and Harrow is listed as permanently closed, is there another I've missed please?


----------



## alcam

POI Admin said:


> I'm off to France tomorrow so I thought I'd spend the night in Dover.
> 
> Unfortunately the POI on the Esplanade is no longer available. The road is closed and the area is being redeveloped.
> 
> I am spending the night in Hythe instead. Not scenic but peaceful enough. There's a chippy round the corner and a Sainsbury's too.



That's a pity stayed there a few weeks ago . There are/were a couple of streets off the actual parade which were ok . Is nowhere accessible there at all ?


----------



## carol

Bigusdickus said:


> I looked this up and the Plough is a hotel restaurant and the Plough and Harrow is listed as permanently closed, is there another I've missed please?



As stated, the pub is the Plough and FARROW, at least as I remember. If you need it I'll check in the ********* book. It was really quiet so as pubs go I wouldn't be surprised if it had closed but it was a great stopover for Dover. As I said, happy to get postcode and tel number if you wish.


----------



## Shockingdog

POI Admin said:


> Thanks Carol
> 
> I have to say I prefer France. This will be my fourth Winter trip and I have found the weather in the south to be warm and very pleasant ...





Hi Chris
I would be interested in more details of where you stay in the south of France during the winter ? We usually go to Spain but would like to Winter not so far south if we could find somewhere nearer to cut the travel time and journey mileage down a bit.
Thanks


----------



## carol

Shockingdog said:


> Hi Chris
> I would be interested in more details of where you stay in the south of France during the winter ? We usually go to Spain but would like to Winter not so far south if we could find somewhere nearer to cut the travel time and journey mileage down a bit.
> Thanks



Me too!


----------



## vanmandan

I'm also thinking about wintering in the south of France next year,
instead of the long haul down to Sicily.
not many campsites stay open all year....going through the ACSI book I found this one....

Camping Le Neptune - Friendly atmosphere guaranteed!

anyone have any experience with them ????
I'll check it out on my way back to the UK this spring.
any other recommendations welcomed.


----------



## jeffmossy

We are also thinking about the south of France at the end of next year , maybe we can get a convoy going ?  :wave:


----------



## Canalsman

Pauljenny said:


> We have been known to park up by the MOD. ranges, across the road from Hythe miniature railway station.
> Ps.
> 
> Bon voyage.



In daylight and with the sound of gunfire I can confirm that is where I stopped ...


----------



## Canalsman

alcam said:


> That's a pity stayed there a few weeks ago . There are/were a couple of streets off the actual parade which were ok . Is nowhere accessible there at all ?



Not that I could find. There are signs that show car and caravan combination in the pay and display areas but these have been modified by the addition of red tape crossing out the caravan. I assume this modification has been made by the council.

The Esplanade used to be the area where motorhomes and caravans could park overnight but as I say that road is now inaccessible. I don't know if it's permanent.


----------



## Canalsman

Shockingdog said:


> Hi Chris
> I would be interested in more details of where you stay in the south of France during the winter ? We usually go to Spain but would like to Winter not so far south if we could find somewhere nearer to cut the travel time and journey mileage down a bit.
> Thanks



Wilding only, no sites. There are many options in the POIs and there are very few motorhomes about. Quite a few areas permit motorhome parking in the Winter months only which increases the scope and provides some really good options.


----------



## pamjon

*France.*

What area are you going down to in France? We are thinking of going at the end of January'ish. I have done a bit of research as I know there are micro-climates in France. La Rochelle is supposed to be one of them. Another is Provence area. However, more information would be nice. Thank you.
PJ


----------



## alcam

POI Admin said:


> Not that I could find. There are signs that show car and caravan combination in the pay and display areas but these have been modified by the addition of red tape crossing out the caravan. I assume this modification has been made by the council.
> 
> The Esplanade used to be the area where motorhomes and caravans could park overnight but as I say that road is now inaccessible. I don't know if it's permanent.



We talking about marine parade ? When I was there last month one end was shut off (has been for a while) but you could still access it from other end . The cycle path and pedestrian path were all quite new .


----------



## Canalsman

alcam said:


> We talking about marine parade ? When I was there last month one end was shut off (has been for a while) but you could still access it from other end . The cycle path and pedestrian path were all quite new .



Yes. I followed the diversion signs and ended up on Marine Parade. It appears now to be off-limits.


----------



## Canalsman

pamjon said:


> What area are you going down to in France? We are thinking of going at the end of January'ish. I have done a bit of research as I know there are micro-climates in France. La Rochelle is supposed to be one of them. Another is Provence area. However, more information would be nice. Thank you.
> PJ



Provence and Cote d'Azur.

On my previous trips the weather has been pleasantly warm during the day at about 20 C with good amounts of sun. Cool at night of course.


----------



## Deleted user 48797

*Dover Over Night*

Found this about MH parking in Dover, has anyone used this car park?  Looks to be free after 17.00.

Motor Home Parking


----------



## Wooie1958

We always use Canterbury P&R, New Dover Road. CT1 3EL. Always a quiet night and only 20 - 25 minutes drive down to the port.


----------



## Canalsman

***** said:


> I have just emailed Dover and below is the reply
> 
> 
> Motorhome parking in the Dover district is available in all our car parks providing the length of the motorhome does not exceed the maximum length of a single parking bay.  If the length of the motorhome exceeds the length of a single bay, then parking is available at  Maison Dieu Car Park where vehicles can occupy two bays.  However, the vehicles must clearly display two current pay and display tickets during the charging period 9am – 5pm.  Motorhomes must not park in bays specifically designated for other users (coach parking bays, taxi ranks, bus stops etc).
> 
> People with motorhomes do park on Marine Parade overnight but, as you can see from above, we would prefer vehicles to be in a car park.  There is also no charge overnight in our car parks.



I decided it wasn't worth the hassle ...


----------



## Canalsman

It's very apparent that we are not wanted. 

I'd rather go somewhere else.


----------



## jagmanx

*Agreed*



POI Admin said:


> I decided it wasn't worth the hassle ...



It would be ignored !


----------



## Fazerloz

POI Admin said:


> It's very apparent that we are not wanted.
> 
> I'd rather go somewhere else.



Why is it apparent you are not wanted when every council car park is available to MHs  and free of charge from 5pm - 9am am I missing something here. If you have something longer just go to the designated car park. Its only a couple of minutes from the port.


----------



## Canalsman

I think it extremely likely that the suggested locations will be subject to the Council''s Off Street Parking Places Order. These orders invariably prohibit sleeping, camping and cooking.

Hence my scepticism  ...


----------



## Deleted user 48797

Actually, I think this is a fair response. They offer free overnight parking in any carpark without a barrier. We usually arrive after dark and catch an early ferry so for us a sea view is not necessary. If only more local authorities did this I would spend more time in the UK. However until hell freezes over we will go over the channel where they know how  to attract business and custom.


----------



## Canalsman

Bigusdickus said:


> Actually, I think this is a fair response. They offer free overnight parking in any carpark without a barrier. We usually arrive after dark and catch an early ferry so for us a sea view is not necessary. If only more local authorities did this I would spend more time in the UK. However until hell freezes over we will go over the channel where they know how  to attract business and custom.



I have checked the Order and you are not permitted to sleep, camp or cook as I suggested above.

Furthermore vehicle size restrictions apply to length,  height and width which rule out use by motorhomes. Campervans are compliant in this regard.

Don't be deceived ... it is not what it seems!


----------



## alcam

Fazerloz said:


> Why is it apparent you are not wanted when every council car park is available to MHs  and free of charge from 5pm - 9am am I missing something here. If you have something longer just go to the designated car park. Its only a couple of minutes from the port.



They have also acknowledged Marine Parade is used and just say they 'prefer' we use the car parks mentioned . 
I think their approach is reasonably enlightened . Yes , as admin says , the sleeping , cooking stuff is still banned but my impression is that this will not be applied . I have had conversations with council representatives in other areas and basically we are more accepted than some think


----------



## alcam

***** said:


> If you read the email I posted again, it says that they are turning the area that was used into disabled parking!


What they've said is they ' have disabled these bays ' . Bad English maybe but I think they are referring to the work being done there and you are unable to use those bays .
If you check they also specified fed to Marine Parade tacitly accepting motorhomes park there . 
Absolutely no problems parking there 4-5 weeks ago and no work being done . Actually looks as though the road has been renovated fairly recently .


----------



## Byronic

I had an hour or two to spend in Dover last Saturday night, and checked out Marine Parade/Esplanade. The entry at the Ferry terminal end seemed to be the only way in 6"-6" width restriction but I managed easily @7"-3". There were several vans parked up looking as though overnighting on the first few hundred meters of road before the actual works section, getting there late and away early goes without saying if deciding to overnite outside those residential blocks of flats.
I always time my crossing these days so as to arrive in Calais late evening and overnite at Cite Europe particularly now with Dover parking hassles.


----------



## Fazerloz

I must say I am reading it the same way as Alcam. To change the parking orders would cost money, to ignore the orders and cut some slack costs nothing. If it works out ok everybody is happy, if its abused the order is still in place and can be enforced.


----------



## Canalsman

The parking order has very recently been redrafted and in terms of off street car parks specifically prohibits overnight occupation AND large vehicles. 

The perception may be that restrictions are not being enforced but all it takes is one enthusiastic warden and you have a ticket and limited grounds for appeal. 

If the council really wished to accommodate overnight occupied parking they would provide a dedicated facility.


----------



## GWAYGWAY

POI Admin said:


> Not that I could find. There are signs that show car and caravan combination in the pay and display areas but these have been modified by the addition of red tape crossing out the caravan. I assume this modification has been made by the council.
> 
> The Esplanade used to be the area where motorhomes and caravans could park overnight but as I say that road is now inaccessible. I don't know if it's permanent.



I am going down right now to find out what that is about.  

I am back after a trip down there, There are now NEW signs on the Marine Parade, stating Cars and Motorcycles ONLY parking ( there is the proverbial MH parked there anyway)  So I though I would  look deeper, and went to the 'MOTORHOME AIRE',  at Wellesley Road the road that joins the seafront to Marine parade. I say 'Aire' as that is what was proposed a couple of years since.  The large height barrier is now chained open, it was 6 foot high.  The area has been repainted with white lines  and a new machine  for pay and  display installed. There is a notice OUTSIDE on the road prohibiting Bus lorries, trailers and caravans. NOT  MH'
 The NEWLY painted sign board inside make NO mention of overnight parking restrictions, and states that vehicle MAY park  free after 18.00 until 09.00 next day . But HERE IS a restriction on VEHICLE MUST BE PARKED within the marked lines. These are wide enough but only less than 6 metres long. I could park my Hymer in the marked bit IF  I left  the overhang  into the parking area, as there is NO room  to overhang the grass as there are trees and a fence the other side.   This might be a problem as I am not sure about the wheel or body overhanging part being  within the marked area.
I must clarify this with my Next door neighbour, as he is a councillor and a DHB manager. He is the one that I put pressure on about MH parking in Dover years ago, and he will probably know what is  going on  there.   I MAY BE WRONG but it is worth   finding out more and I will post on here as soon as I KNOW what is going on, it may be the white line man  put the lines as per standard car sizes.
The  new rules say that overlength Motorhome may use the Maison Dieu Road Car park, provided TWO tickets are bought during charging Hours. I have found NO restriction of sleeping and cooking YET.
WE WILL OVERCOME.


----------



## alcam

Byronic said:


> I had an hour or two to spend in Dover last Saturday night, and checked out Marine Parade/Esplanade. The entry at the Ferry terminal end seemed to be the only way in 6"-6" width restriction but I managed easily @7"-3". There were several vans parked up looking as though overnighting on the first few hundred meters of road before the actual works section, getting there late and away early goes without saying if deciding to overnite outside those residential blocks of flats.
> I always time my crossing these days so as to arrive in Calais late evening and overnite at Cite Europe particularly now with Dover parking hassles.



When there a few weeks ago I went past the restricted entrance and worked my way in further along . 
I'm not all that familiar with Dover but I'm assuming Waterloo cres and Marine parade are different streets ?
From *****'s correspondence from the council they are accepting (not saying no) parking in Marine Parade . It's where I've always parked


----------



## GWAYGWAY

alcam said:


> When there a few weeks ago I went past the restricted entrance and worked my way in further along .
> I'm not all that familiar with Dover but I'm assuming Waterloo cres and Marine parade are different streets ?
> From *****'s correspondence from the council they are accepting (not saying no) parking in Marine Parade . It's where I've always parked



Not now the signs are now most specific  cars and motorcycles only in Marine Parade. The car park I mention previously at Maison Dieu is available as long as other bays are not taken ie coaches only.  I will follow it up  tomorrow to find out the real deal.


----------



## alcam

GWAYGWAY said:


> Not now the signs are now most specific  cars and motorcycles only in Marine Parade. The car park I mention previously at Maison Dieu is available as long as other bays are not taken ie coaches only.  I will follow it up  tomorrow to find out the real deal.



From what you say it's clear an effort is being made to accommodate us . This is good


----------



## Canalsman

GWAYGWAY said:


> Not now the signs are now most specific  cars and motorcycles only in Marine Parade. The car park I mention previously at Maison Dieu is available as long as other bays are not taken ie coaches only.  I will follow it up  tomorrow to find out the real deal.



Maison Dieu is included in the September 2017 Off Street Parking Places Order and is subject, as are the others, to these restrictions on vehicle dimensions:

_
No motor vehicle, with the exception of Buses in marked bus spaces, shall be left in any 
Parking Place if:-
(a) Its length exceeds 5.55 metres including any tow bar;
(b) Its height exceeds 2.50 metres including any roof rack or luggage box;
(c) Its width exceeds 2.10 metres excluding wing mirrors._

This explains the markings that you have seen.

As I said earlier the Order also prohibits sleeping etc!


----------



## Canalsman

GWAYGWAY said:


> I am going down right now to find out what that is about.
> 
> I am back after a trip down there, There are now NEW signs on the Marine Parade, stating Cars and Motorcycles ONLY parking ( there is the proverbial MH parked there anyway)  So I though I would  look deeper, and went to the 'MOTORHOME AIRE',  at Wellesley Road the road that joins the seafront to Marine parade. I say 'Aire' as that is what was proposed a couple of years since.  The large height barrier is now chained open, it was 6 foot high.  The area has been repainted with white lines  and a new machine  for pay and  display installed. There is a notice OUTSIDE on the road prohibiting Bus lorries, trailers and caravans. NOT  MH'
> The NEWLY painted sign board inside make NO mention of overnight parking restrictions, and states that vehicle MAY park  free after 18.00 until 09.00 next day . But HERE IS a restriction on VEHICLE MUST BE PARKED within the marked lines. These are wide enough but only less than 6 metres long. I could park my Hymer in the marked bit IF  I left  the overhang  into the parking area, as there is NO room  to overhang the grass as there are trees and a fence the other side.   This might be a problem as I am not sure about the wheel or body overhanging part being  within the marked area.
> I must clarify this with my Next door neighbour, as he is a councillor and a DHB manager. He is the one that I put pressure on about MH parking in Dover years ago, and he will probably know what is  going on  there.   I MAY BE WRONG but it is worth   finding out more and I will post on here as soon as I KNOW what is going on, it may be the white line man  put the lines as per standard car sizes.
> The  new rules say that overlength Motorhome may use the Maison Dieu Road Car park, provided TWO tickets are bought during charging Hours. I have found NO restriction of sleeping and cooking YET.
> WE WILL OVERCOME.



Wellesley Road is entered from Camden Crescent so it is under this name in the Order. Same restrictions apply to this car park.


----------



## Canalsman

Waterloo Crescent is now signed to show that only cars and motorcycles are permitted to park.


----------



## alcam

***** said:


> Waterloo Cres, is the far end of Marine Parade. Up by the restaurant and roundabout by the harbour.
> This area has always been legal, Marine Parade has just been tolerated



From the answers you got from the council it looks as though they are still tolerating !
I like tolerant councils


----------



## Canalsman

***** said:


> I think it was always that way, but with a little caravan sign as well.
> I presume that now gone!



As I said in my opening post the caravan symbol on all the signs now has a red cross overlaid.


----------



## Canalsman

Sorry - I described the signs later :



POI Admin said:


> Not that I could find. There are signs that show car and caravan combination in the pay and display areas but these have been modified by the addition of red tape crossing out the caravan. I assume this modification has been made by the council.
> 
> The Esplanade used to be the area where motorhomes and caravans could park overnight but as I say that road is now inaccessible. I don't know if it's permanent.


----------



## GWAYGWAY

***** said:


> Waterloo Cres, is the far end of Marine Parade. Up by the restaurant and roundabout by the harbour.
> This area has always been legal, Marine Parade has just been tolerated



Not now it isn't the signs are specific.


----------



## jagmanx

*Why do some of us*

Get so concerned about "losing" such locations.
Obviously handy for Dover but

they are car parks
no that pleasant a location
the council are well within their rights
Also significant redevelopment going on !

I do not agree with the "It is our Right" philosophy ...Yes we pay Road fund licence etc

I did stay in the Bury St Edmunds CP for 2 nights useful and handy AND motorhomes catered for.

I have also spent 1 night on an Esplanade (emergency !)

There are cheap campsites (albeit few) available.

I suggest emailing councils is counter productive as sometimes locations which were tolerated get extra signage subsequently.
The argument we spend money does not carry much weight and in this particular area how much ? (maybe 2x£7 on fish and chips)

IMO we need to be more "honest with ourselves" 
Many of us are simply looking for a near "Freebie" to use a late or early ferry to save money.
Nothing wrong with that I always look for the best deal ..but at times that suit (ie not "Stupid o'clock" as some say).
I also wildcamp as much as possible but sometimes I simply "Pay-up" because in the end it is less hassle.
I can envisage local aggravation at night in city areas

I know many will disagree but I think sometimes we "expect too much"

Just as well there is not a "dislike" feature !

Finally 
My main bugbear it height barriers not particularly for an overnight
But to simply "parkup and visit" or "parkup and rest and foodup"


----------



## alcam

jagmanx said:


> Get so concerned about "losing" such locations.
> Obviously handy for Dover but
> 
> they are car parks
> no that pleasant a location
> the council are well within their rights
> Also significant redevelopment going on !
> 
> I do not agree with the "It is our Right" philosophy ...Yes we pay Road fund licence etc
> 
> I did stay in the Bury St Edmunds CP for 2 nights useful and handy AND motorhomes catered for.
> 
> I have also spent 1 night on an Esplanade (emergency !)
> 
> There are cheap campsites (albeit few) available.
> 
> I suggest emailing councils is counter productive as sometimes locations which were tolerated get extra signage subsequently.
> The argument we spend money does not carry much weight and in this particular area how much ? (maybe 2x£7 on fish and chips)
> 
> IMO we need to be more "honest with ourselves"
> Many of us are simply looking for a near "Freebie" to use a late or early ferry to save money.
> Nothing wrong with that I always look for the best deal ..but at times that suit (ie not "Stupid o'clock" as some say).
> I also wildcamp as much as possible but sometimes I simply "Pay-up" because in the end it is less hassle.
> I can envisage local aggravation at night in city areas
> 
> I know many will disagree but I think sometimes we "expect too much"
> 
> Just as well there is not a "dislike" feature !
> 
> Finally
> My main bugbear it height barriers not particularly for an overnight
> But to simply "parkup and visit" or "parkup and rest and foodup"



Yes there are lots of places I go which are clearly tolerated . If nobody makes a fuss and they don't get over crowded they will still be tolerated . Obviously that's why I don't mention these places on here .


----------



## Deleted user 48797

jagmanx said:


> Get so concerned about "losing" such locations.
> Obviously handy for Dover but
> 
> they are car parks
> no that pleasant a location
> the council are well within their rights
> Also significant redevelopment going on !
> 
> I do not agree with the "It is our Right" philosophy ...Yes we pay Road fund licence etc
> 
> I did stay in the Bury St Edmunds CP for 2 nights useful and handy AND motorhomes catered for.
> 
> I have also spent 1 night on an Esplanade (emergency !)
> 
> There are cheap campsites (albeit few) available.
> 
> I suggest emailing councils is counter productive as sometimes locations which were tolerated get extra signage subsequently.
> The argument we spend money does not carry much weight and in this particular area how much ? (maybe 2x£7 on fish and chips)
> 
> IMO we need to be more "honest with ourselves"
> Many of us are simply looking for a near "Freebie" to use a late or early ferry to save money.
> Nothing wrong with that I always look for the best deal ..but at times that suit (ie not "Stupid o'clock" as some say).
> I also wildcamp as much as possible but sometimes I simply "Pay-up" because in the end it is less hassle.
> I can envisage local aggravation at night in city areas
> 
> I know many will disagree but I think sometimes we "expect too much"
> 
> Just as well there is not a "dislike" feature !
> 
> Finally
> My main bugbear it height barriers not particularly for an overnight
> But to simply "parkup and visit" or "parkup and rest and foodup"



While I agree with some of what you're saying I am very happy to pay my way. It suits us to drive from the west country and catch an early ferry the following day. If you've read my posts elsewhere I do not want something for nothing what I would like is for local authorities to legitimise our chosen leisure pursuit, make facilities available for which I am prepared to pay for, and not treat us as a nuisance to be tolerated under sufferance.  MH sales were up 12% last year so this will get worse.


----------



## jagmanx

*Agreed*



Bigusdickus said:


> While I agree with some of what you're saying I am very happy to pay my way. It suits us to drive from the west country and catch an early ferry the following day. If you've read my posts elsewhere I do not want something for nothing what I would like is for local authorities to legitimise our chosen leisure pursuit, make facilities available for which I am prepared to pay for, and not treat us as a nuisance to be tolerated under sufferance.  MH sales were up 12% last year so this will get worse.


I was not intending to offend etc..just suggesting...
I use Canterbury p&r..very good.
Not so convenient for the tunnel but ok.


----------



## Deleted user 48797

Well the thick plottens or clarifies.... I've just come off the phone to Dover parking services at the council and they told me we can still stop over at the marina near the clock tower. I haven't stopped there before but I will use it next week. Also they do not penalise anyone for sleeping or cooking while using any of their suitable car parks as long as we buy a ticket when appropriate.


----------



## GWAYGWAY

I have been on to the parking dept at DDC and have spoken with the public relationd  person. She went to find out more and said if they fit in the wheelbase  then as long as the overhang does not cover another place then  it seems OK. At night the Maison dieu  carpark is free even for two places but chargeable for two in i daytime.
I have the name of the Department manager and will contact him or speak in person. I mentioned the  Northampton Quay area which is  open but not at night, It belongs to DHB but run by the  council. I approached the DHB about this and the request seemed to go straight into the round filing cabinet in the corner. They did not even have the decency to reply to my letter.
I will try and get something  better arranged for Dover. The views of the place on this and other websites is appalling  and  they do not know that these are views held by respectable people  not the travelling community, which is what they are concerned about. 
I do have the ear of my neighbour who is a district Councillor and a also senior person in DHB now, in charge of aspects of the Western Docks development itself.
We will prevail.


----------



## Deleted user 48797

*Dover Update.*

This week tried the marina near the clocktower as instructed - cannot get anywhere near as the whole area is a building site. Gave up on the seafront and went to the Maison Dieu carpark In the town, had a quiet night with no problems. Woke to find a 5th wheeler nearby.


----------



## GWAYGWAY

***** said:


> I think it was always that way, but with a little caravan sign as well.
> I presume that now gone!



You are correct the signs are NEW, and say cars and Motorcycle only.
The car-parks are available if you fit in  them, but I am waiting to see the  car parking manager to get the  definite ruling on them.  I will advise when I have done so.


----------

